# Porcupine



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I drove up last night to take a look at the lake for Orvis- it's still 90% frozen. The east end has some open water but you are not putting a boat in. I did pick up 82 cans in the parking lot below the dam. I'll have to go back up this week and pick up the bottles and other trash . I live failry close and there are some areas up there that I can get my pack goats and my pointer a work out on so I will be up there often. I'm saying this because I will be checking for trash frequently and will turn people in. An area this nice and people trash it never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It just can make you sick what people leave behind. When we visit somewhere I have taught my daugher leave your campsite/area better than you found it. We always have a last minute cleanup before we leave. It does get old picking up after other people, thanks for checking the ice conditions for me.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I always bring 2 garbage bags with me whenever i fish. One for cans (i recylce them) the second for trash and whenever i see some garbage i pick it up either if im at utah lake or in the uintas. Good for Packfish im glad im not the only one that cleans up


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Several times, I have seen high school/college kids drive up there in the summer and throw beer parties around the campfire. Now, I don't care if people drink beer, but I hate to see lakes trashed with beer and pop cans all over the place!!! I flew over the lake, and it looks just under 1/3 open around the inlet. Water looks clear, and not too long now before a boat launch will be possible. I bet fishing at the inlet would be good now...


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

I was fishing at the inlet a few year back and catching a bunch smaller trout right under my boat when I latched onto something much bigger  . It turned out to be a 25 inch, 5 & 1/4 pound brown, it has been my biggest brown to date. It sure keeps me going back in hopes of catching that next big one  . It would be nice to catch at ten pounder some day.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Anytime before it was drained a 10# was very possible. With the management of the lake now I think that possibility is tough.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Still a lot of frozen water Sunday night, though Monday's warm weather should start moving some off that out. The ice 10 yards out could be broken with a rock but after that they bounced.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

That is good news, thanks for the continued updates. With all the snow this year, I'm sure the lake will fill. 
A year ago a guy I was ice fishing by caught a 8 lb brown by that area in back where people camp. It was in that little bay before the inlet. I figure by now there should be some bigger browns in there, maybe even near 10lb  .


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

That lake could fill 5 times a year if it had to.


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

Being bored yesterday I went with a freind up to Porcupine to check it out. The area near the inlet is all liquid water, enough so that a small boat and a trolling motor would have some room to troll around. As I stood there a large "iceberg" floated toward the inlet and melted. I talked to two fishermen that were fishing near the inlet. One had not been there for long but had some bites. The other was having good luck catching good sized browns. Both were using worms. On my way out I got a good overall look and I would guess 30% is liquid. Another large chunk of the ice had broken away and was moving toward the inlet. I threw some medium and small rocks as far out into the ice as I could and they all went thru.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like that ice will be gone today, if we see temps like yesterday. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the update. If anyone else happens to swing by Porcupine or Causey in the next week, would you please let me know of the ice conditions. I am waiting for some complete open water from either of those bodies. On the same note, if anyone wants to go fishing Porcupine this weekend and has a 4x4, I will be happy to come along and bring my canoe. 

Thanks,
Pavlik


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

You don't need a 4 x 4 at Porcupine, you can carry the canoe to the water and the est end------ the other 70% of the lake is till frozen as of last night--- the river below is pumping mud also. I did get my new pup to retieve a Pheasant wing from the river though for a 1/2 hour or so.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Could you tell how clear the lake water was?


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

From what I could tell the water was very green. I made it all the way up there in my 98 mazda protege that is really close to the ground and is running on three cylinders. Actually I also made it up there in that when there was a ton of snow on the ground and mud. Could have got stuck in that snow and had to hike out in the freezing rain. Probably not smart but I made it. But now the roads are dry dirt. Well after this snow today probably mud again.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I drove our maxima up there last summer and kind of beat it up on dirt road. Oh well, i will try to find someone to go with. Can you blame a guy for wanting to do some kokanee trolling    ?


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

Heck no I dont blame you. Me my dad and my brother have a boat with a trolling motor and we love to go troll for kokanee. Been very excited to get out there! Will probably be looking for people to come with me this summer. I always want to go more than my brother and its very hard to launch the boat alone. 

I have stoped caring very much if I ding up my car a little. All that matters is that it works until I can get something else.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I am going to want to hit the pig this year as well. I have a good boat and motor, plus down riggers, etc. I'll try to keep posted when I can go and if anyone wants to tag along, they will be welcome!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am always up for a little trolling .....


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Packfish I love Porcupine its one of my favorite lakes to just hang out and fish or swim if you ever need help out there cleaning the area let me know. Last year I was snorkeling the lake and dove down about 15-20 feet and I came across an old campsite under water. It had the ring for the fire (loaded with beer cans and bottles) it was eerie. I got a trash bag and with the help of my kids we cleaned out the old camp sight so the fishies wouldn't have to look at it.
Anyone who brings bottles to a lake and leaves them should be shot in my opinion that’s a good way to get stitches
p.s. are you the guy i saw with the pack goats up on the summit before Bearlake last year opening Muledeer season? 
If so those goats are amazing


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

If it was quite a few goats it was Dave Suisse from Hyde Park. He's the man. Last year my goats were just hiking along with me and in the fall they were carrying saddles and packs but very little weight. This year they will be packing me in.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

it was about 10 goats just following him up the mountian no rope tied to them or anything all in hunters Orange though
pretty impressive


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

If anyone heads up there before this weekend please report. I will probably head up this friday or saturday if no one has made any updates.


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

Went up to porcupine after work today. Fished from about 5:30 to dark. And I got STIFFED! Nothing! I tried everything except I didn't bring any worms so I didn't have them, I talked to another person who caught a few with worms. Looks like I didn't have exactly what I needed. Anyway Ice has receded further. I give it one week or less of warm weather to all of it being gone. Anyway thats the first time I have ever been completely skunked... Guess there is a first time for everything.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

First time? Good job on that. Sucks for the skunk, but it happens. It's still leaves an itch though, doesn't it?


----------

